# Verizon DSL - Westell Versalink 327W Modem



## spudboy (Aug 10, 2010)

I am experiencing issues similar to those listed above in the original post.

Westell D990-327W15-06
WinXp SP3

Service was fine for a couple of years. Recently I have had trouble connecting and have frequently been dropped after establishing a connection. Modem's DSL light is (at this very moment) all over the place - blinking then solid green then blinking. Internet light is sporadic and not usually lit when actively on the net. Often is is red.

Recycling power on modem has been useless. Recycling modem and rebooting PC likewise. Releaseing/Renewing IP address the same. Ping will work one moment and not the next. Verizon techs have been to my home twice and "resolved" the issue both times but problem reoccurs soon thereafter. Today service is terrible. I am going to edit/copy this message so I can paste it into a new window because I surely will not have connectivity when I attempt to post this.

I have been on the phone 4 times today with Verizon support and no resolution. They are sending another tech to my home. Threatening to switch ISPs doesn't motivate them.

I don't believe this is a viral issue - I run AVG 9.0 routinely and appear to be clean. Furthermore, if I can ping Verizon one moment and not the next that suggests it is the service not a viral issue.

So my questions -

a.) a modem issue?
b.) an ISP issue?
c.) other?

I could get cable modem but it is extra $ and $ is short. Looking into other DSL providers.

Thank you.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Although you're having the same issue it's best to have your own Thread, threfore I have Moved/Created this one for you. Here's to reference from the other Thread you were referring to.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This screams out ISP issue.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A blinking DSL light means it is not yet synced. A red inet light means a bad username or password or both. This is an ISP issue.


----------

